# Car Stereo Review & Car Audio Magazines



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Just did a inventory, this is what I have:

Car Audio:
July 88 - Premiere issue
August 88
Sept 88
Oct 88
Nov 88
Dec 88

all of 89 except Jan 

1990

1-90
2-90
4-90 Directory
5-90
9-90
10-90
11-90
12-90

91 - all with directory
92 - all with directory
93 - all but March - with directory
94 - all with directory
95 - all with directory
96 - all with directory
97 - all with directory
98 - all with directory

99 Jan, Feb, Mar, April (directory)

2003 
April
June (directory),

2004
Jan,feb, Mar, Apr, June (directory)

2005
Feb, May, June (directory), July, Nov

2006
May

2007
Feb, Mar

Car Stereo Review:

1987
Fall 87,

1988
Winter 88, Spring 88, Summer 88, July/August, Sept/October, Nov/Dec

1989
all 6 issues

1990
all 6 issues

1991
all except May/June, with directory

1992
Mar/April, May/June, July/August (directory), Nov/Dec

1993
all 6 issues with directory

1994 
all 6 issues with directory

1995
all except Sept/Oct with directory

1996
Jan/Feb, Mar/April, May/June with directory

1997
Jan/Feb, Mar/Apr, Sept, Oct, Nov/Dec

1998
Jan, Feb/Mar

1999
July

2000
Feb/Mar, April (directory)


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice list 

I sent you a PM about a few of the 88 mags


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, replied, I also have some old sales literature but have to see how old they are, I know I have 3 PPI brochures, Audiocontrol, MTX, Kicker, Sony, US Amps, have to look to see what else. I started saving my Crutchfield catalogs too, way back in the day I had a bunch of them and finally thru them out, miss seeing that old school stuff so Now I keep them all !! LOL

Years ago (20 +) I used to hit all the Car stereo stores and grab what ever brochures I could get, one guy had all his literature in a filing cabinet and let me help myself, I would take them home, punch holes in them ( I bought a 3 hole punch just for this, still have it too), than organize everything in binders alphabetically, too much time on my hands back than LOL


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

:smokin: list!!!

Hope you share some articles sometime especially the early (80's-90's) ones?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm confused.
O.P are you selling these? 
Why are they not in the classifieds if so/


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

No, not looking to sell, I accidentally edited out the original post which basically said that I have these magazines and if anyone wanted me to look up anything and to scan it I would.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

ahardb0dy your PM inbox is full


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

ahardb0dy said:


> I have these magazines and if anyone wanted me to look up anything and to scan it I would.


You have just become my best friend forever :beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> ahardb0dy your PM inbox is full


Yeah, Big D with my scan requests


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

So, I just joined this site, and it isn't as easy as other forums I belong to to find info, such as, how many PM's can I have as a free member? I get like 3 sent and 2 in?? Kind of a tiny amount isn't it?? 

Anyway, will be happy to look up stuff for you all, it may take some time to find it, and I can scan stuff but don't ask me to scan a whole issue, ain't gonna happen, LOL

If you can't PM me see if you can contact me thru my e-mail under my profile, (if it is available), I'll probably join the site one day, not in my budget right now.



I've already had a few offers to buy the whole collection and I'm not really looking to sell them right now, I've had them since 87 & 88 since the premier issues and it's not that easy to part with this stuff, I've read over and over how people had this stuff but threw it out, etc. I don't want to be that person. I could never afford to replace what I have at today's prices, never mind have complete year sets as I do.

Anyone that is local and wants to swing by we can reminisce the old times looking thru these mags, LOL

Thanks all


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

I remember the article that really got me addicted in Car Audio and Electronics. It was a canary yellow chevy (cavalier?) but it was just beautiful. Do you possibly have that issue, would love to relive that memory with a pic?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll look for it, any idea what year range it could be? Was it a cover story?

Any info I can get from those wanting to find stuff helps a lot, thanks


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

email sent, looking forward to perusing your library epper:


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

You guys should check out mobilesoundscience.com as there are some install scans in the "build logs" under "third party installs"


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> You guys should check out mobilesoundscience.com as there are some install scans in the "build logs" under "third party installs"


I have all of those articles saved to my hard drive just in case somebody takes them down. 

To the OP if I drive to your house can I just sit and read your magazines for a few days.

There is a specific article I would love to see from I believe 92' CSR. It was a green 63' or 64' buick riviera, it was on the cover. I still to this day think of that install. My email is [email protected]


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Come on down !!


----------



## adamtwo4 (Jan 8, 2012)

ahardb0dy said:


> I'll look for it, any idea what year range it could be? Was it a cover story?
> 
> Any info I can get from those wanting to find stuff helps a lot, thanks


I honestly have no idea what year it was, just one of those memories that sticks in my head. Probably would have been in the 90's. I believe it was a cover story.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, O.P., since you offered, ANYTHING PG, LANZAR and Clarion, mostly Clarion from your earliest (or oldest) to Nov '94. Could look those up, scan and post/email/PM them to me. 

I know of a few reviews in CSR, but I'll have to look them up. They're in the back of the yearly directory issues.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

pm sent!!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all, just wanted to let you all know I am working with someone on here on a deal to have some of my old magazines scanned and made digital, I think it will be better to have him scan the magazines since he is better set up to do it than I am. I also only have time on the week ends to look up stuff that was requested and scan small articles or sections.

Right now we have family visiting and I am not able to get online as much as normal, I'll be back on like I normally am on the weekend, thanks all.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

^^^thanks OP for the heads up


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> Well, O.P., since you offered, ANYTHING PG, LANZAR and Clarion, mostly Clarion from your earliest (or oldest) to Nov '94. Could look those up, scan and post/email/PM them to me.
> 
> I know of a few reviews in CSR, but I'll have to look them up. They're in the back of the yearly directory issues.


I Have a 1990 buying guide for accessories (CSR). A small ad for the P/G MPH-6300. Let me know if any of this helps, I'll be more than happy to post.


----------



## psykosis (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd also like to see any Clarion ads, reviews, or installs, in particular the decks and signal processors.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

"There is a specific article I would love to see from I believe 92' CSR. It was a green 63' or 64' buick riviera, it was on the cover. I still to this day think of that install. "

Is this the issue?:










if so this is one that I just got rid of


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are a couple of cool articles from AS&S:

June 1991 AS&S - History of Car Audio: Part 1
http://bit.ly/xZSnds

Dec. 1991 AS&S - History of Car Audio: Part 2
http://bit.ly/wGgQXC

I'm gonna start another thread about the scanning project in the works. We need helpers as this is a huge undertaking. More to come...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

ahardb0dy said:


> "There is a specific article I would love to see from I believe 92' CSR. It was a green 63' or 64' buick riviera, it was on the cover. I still to this day think of that install. "
> 
> Is this the issue?:
> 
> ...


Yes that is the issue and the car I was talking about, what do you mean you got rid of it. Was it a member here, does anyone else have the issue. Thanks for looking, somebody scan this install and make me feel 14 again.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> I'm gonna start another thread about the scanning project in the works. We need helpers as this is a huge undertaking. More to come...


Looking forward to helping out where I can. I'm still following up on that publication your after.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

That was one of the issues that went to Dereck, he will be scanning them all and they will be available


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I would gladly chip in $15 towards an upgraded membership for the original poster, as a thank you for him scanning these articles. Anyone else?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd be more than willing to do some scanning to support this project. Somebody send me some stuff and I can scan it. I have a few older mags around here I can start on. Are you trying to scan whole magazines or just install articles. I think you need to create an excel document with every known car stereo magazine and then get people to volunteer to do a particular magazine and fill their name in on the list. With a running public list there would be no duplication and everyone could see what is still needed. The next question is where are we going to post all of this, a site laid out like amp guts would be cool where you could select the magazine you want and then the article you want in list format. It would even cooler if it was free.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

ahardb0dy said:


> That was one of the issues that went to Dereck, he will be scanning them all and they will be available


Forgive my ignorance but what is Dereck's screen name on the forum.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bigdwiz

Post #25


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a couple magazines, but I'm pretty sure they are copies of what you guys already have. I already got the 2 year membership, but I could also throw a couple bucks towards furthering this endeavor.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Navy Chief, I spoke to dereck a little while ago about the article you are looking for and he has agreed to scan it before he does anything else to get to you. Sorry didn't scan it myself was in a hurry to get the mag's out in the mail and had about 15 people staying here over the last weekend (celebrating 3 birthdays and relatives in from out of town too) , to say the house was a little hectic would be an under statement !!! LOL


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

@ahardb0dy you have any email or two. Your pm is full.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I got all e-mails and PM box is clear now, thanks


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

ahardb0dy said:


> Navy Chief, I spoke to dereck a little while ago about the article you are looking for and he has agreed to scan it before he does anything else to get to you. Sorry didn't scan it myself was in a hurry to get the mag's out in the mail and had about 15 people staying here over the last weekend (celebrating 3 birthdays and relatives in from out of town too) , to say the house was a little hectic would be an under statement !!! LOL


Thank you so much, can't tell you how much I appreciate it. I will send him a pm.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Navy Chief said:


> I'd be more than willing to do some scanning to support this project. Somebody send me some stuff and I can scan it. I have a few older mags around here I can start on. Are you trying to scan whole magazines or just install articles. I think you need to create an excel document with every known car stereo magazine and then get people to volunteer to do a particular magazine and fill their name in on the list. With a running public list there would be no duplication and everyone could see what is still needed. The next question is where are we going to post all of this, a site laid out like amp guts would be cool where you could select the magazine you want and then the article you want in list format. It would even cooler if it was free.


I'll start another thread, but you guys have some great ideas already! It will be tomorrow as I'm done for tonight. BTW, I replied to your PM about the Riviera article.


----------



## Oldskull (May 16, 2012)

Prime mova said:


> You have just become my best friend forever :beerchug::beerchug:


X 10!


----------



## firebirdta84 (May 31, 2012)

I have a bunch of these mags too I'd be willing to scan some.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Update on what I have left, this is as of today, all issues have been verified:

Car Audio & Electronics:
88 - Dec
89 - Feb, Mar, May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
90 - Jan, Feb, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
91 - Jan, Feb, Mar, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
92 - All
93 - All Except March
94 - Oct, Dec
95 - Feb, April, Aug, Nov, Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - Jan, feb, April, June, Oct, Nov, Dec
00 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, May, June, July
01 - Feb, Mar, April, June, July, Sep
02 - July only
03 - April, May, June
04 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, June
05 - Feb, May, June, July, Nov
06 - May only
07 - Feb, March

Car Stereo Review:
88 - Sept/Oct, Spring, Summer
89 - Jan/Feb, July/Aug, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec
90 - ALL (6 isssues)
91 - Jan/Feb, Mar/April
92 - Mar/April, May/June, Nov/Dec
93 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
94 - Jan/Feb, May/June, July/Aug, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec
95 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - July Only
00 - Feb/Mar, April


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i am very interested...i am most interested in a particular CA&ER issue from early 89 i believe...it had a toyota celica with some JL8's inverted...i believe it was harry Lords? But i would be willing to buy a bunch of the early ones...how much are you asking? And can you thumb thru the early ones to see if you have that issue i was referring to?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Send me a PM


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

4 more sold, Car Audio Oct 91, April 92 & April 93, Car Stereo review Nov/Dec 94,

updated list most recent:

Car Audio & Electronics:
88 - Dec
89 - Feb, Mar, May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
90 - Jan, Feb, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
91 - Jan, Feb, Mar, July, Aug, Sept, Nov, Dec
92 - All except April
93 - All Except March & April
94 - Oct, Dec
95 - Feb, April, Aug, Nov, Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - Jan, feb, April, June, Oct, Nov, Dec
00 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, May, June, July
01 - Feb, Mar, April, June, July, Sep
02 - July only
03 - April, May, June
04 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, June
05 - Feb, May, June, July, Nov
06 - May only
07 - Feb, March

Car Stereo Review:
88 - Sept/Oct, Spring, Summer
89 - Jan/Feb, July/Aug, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec
90 - ALL (6 isssues)
91 - Jan/Feb, Mar/April
92 - Mar/April, May/June, Nov/Dec
93 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
94 - Jan/Feb, May/June, July/Aug, Sept/Oct
95 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - July Only
00 - Feb/Mar, April


----------



## danielk256 (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen a Kicker Tweeter Set called Kicerk ND25 Neodymium Tweeter Pack with Crossovers and Mounting Hardware? Inside it contains 4 Tweeters with (RTND25) (Made in Japan) (J33TNY) on the back and 2 Crossovers that are clear plastic screw in type that have KICKER NT-354 CROSSOVER written on the top. The Tweeters have no name written on them but it has stickers that say KICKER real small ones like they might be an emblem for them. If anyone has any info on these and knows what they usually go for brand new or new in box that would really help me out. 
Thanks,
Daniel 

P.s. just signed up, I also have two JL audio w7 10"s w/ 2 JL 500/1's on them in a 1998 mustang gt.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

A set just sold on eBay last week. Last I saw it was at $145.00


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

This is the wrong topic to ask about a product, this is for the Car Audio magazines, you should start a new topic so people will see it, thanks


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

I found 3 more issues that I did not know I had:

Car Audio:
April 1989

CSR:
July/August 91
July/August 92

Updated full list below:

Car Audio & Electronics:
88 - Dec
89 - Feb, Mar, April, May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
90 - Jan, Feb, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
91 - Jan, Feb, Mar, July, Aug, Sept, Nov, Dec
92 - All except April
93 - All Except March & April
94 - Oct, Dec
95 - Feb, April, Aug, Nov, Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - Jan, feb, April, June, Oct, Nov, Dec
00 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, May, June, July
01 - Feb, Mar, April, June, July, Sep
02 - July only
03 - April, May, June
04 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, June
05 - Feb, May, June, July, Nov
06 - May only
07 - Feb, March

Car Stereo Review:
88 - Sept/Oct, Spring, Summer
89 - Jan/Feb, July/Aug, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec
90 - ALL (6 isssues)
91 - Jan/Feb, Mar/April, July/Aug
92 - Mar/April, May/June, July/Aug, Nov/Dec
93 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
94 - Jan/Feb, May/June, July/Aug, Sept/Oct
95 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - July Only
00 - Feb/Mar, April


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Wish I still had all the issues I had bought over the years back then.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a 1993 magazine (not sure if it's CA&E or CSR). It has a black Chevy Blazer on the cover (I think) with Hifonics amps installed. I'd love to buy it if you have it, or a scan of it at least.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

PM sent!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Sold a few more magazines so here is the updated list of what is still available, thanks all:

Car Audio & Electronics:
88 - Dec
89 - Feb, Mar, April, May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
90 - Jan, Feb, Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec
91 - Jan, Feb, Mar, July, Aug, Sept, Nov, Dec
92 - All except April
93 - All Except March & April
94 - Oct, Dec
95 - Feb, April, Aug, Nov, Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - Jan, feb, April, June, Oct, Nov, Dec
00 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, May, June, July
01 - Feb, Mar, April, June, July, Sep
02 - July only
03 - April, May, June
04 - Jan, Feb, Mar, April, June
05 - Feb, May, June, July, Nov
06 - May only
07 - Feb, March

Car Stereo Review:
88 - Sept/Oct, Spring, Summer
89 - July/Aug, Sept/Oct, Nov/Dec
90 - ALL (6 isssues)
91 - Jan/Feb, Mar/April, July/Aug
92 - Mar/April, May/June, Nov/Dec
93 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
94 - Jan/Feb, Sept/Oct
95 - Jan/Feb, May/June, Nov/Dec
96 - None
97 - None
98 - None
99 - July Only
00 - Feb/Mar, April


----------



## HemiDaddy (Apr 12, 2014)

ahardb0dy said:


> Sold a few more magazines so here is the updated list of what is still available, thanks all:
> 
> Car Audio & Electronics:
> 88 - Dec
> ...



Interested in a couple magazines, PM coming your way.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

replied


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Sending you a PM also for one particular magazine.


----------



## Ol' School (Jul 18, 2016)

I know this is a very old thread but does anyone have these magazines? Really looking for 88-96.


----------

